# What i currently grow



## Ryan Young (Nov 20, 2013)

Paphiopedilum
Species:
concolor
hangianum (x 4)

Hybrids:
Olivia
F. C. Puddle 
Gloria Naugle 
Wössner Kolarmi
Delrosi
Iona

Phragmipedium hybrids :
Jason fisher
Papa Frankie Quintal 
Sedinii

Cattleya Alliance 
Species:
purpurata striata 
coccinea
maxima
trianae (x 2)
leuddemania
gaskelliana alba (x 2)
Rhyncholaelia digbyana
Brassovola venosa
(intermedia? Bifoliate piece of grandmother's plant i haven't seen it in flower) 

Hybrids :
Bow bells
Chia Lin x Kabawan 
Tainan city x Mongkol delight
Little stars
Orpetii (4n yellow) 
Morning glory
Wendy's valentine 
Banana split 
Orchidglades mildred rivers x self

Cymbidium hybrid
Lycaste Nathalie cely
Coelogyne mossiae

Dendrobium
kingianum
equitans

hybrids: 
nobile hybrids (x 2)
Enobi purple splash


Ascocentrum ampullaceum
Schoenorchis fragrans
Cliesocentron gokusingii 
Kingidium deliciosa
Phalaenopsis mariae
hieroglyphica (x 2)
various phal hybrids (x 7)

Disa uniflora (x 3)
Ada andrettae
Bletilla striata (blue dragon) 

Masdevallia coccinea alba 
Masdevallia coccinea
Masdevallia uniflora
Masdevallia mejiana


Miltonia hybrid (roezlii yellow) 
Miltonia candida
Oncidium ornithorhyncum
Miltonia hybrid

I also have some carnivorous plants.


----------



## Dido (Nov 20, 2013)

Nice list


----------



## Trithor (Nov 20, 2013)

Way too few paphs, .... you need to go shopping!


----------



## Ryan Young (Nov 20, 2013)

I agree, i recently focused on paphs so it's a small but growing list.


----------



## eaborne (Nov 20, 2013)

Nice variety!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2013)

Good variety. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 21, 2013)

Hangianum! And x4!!! No fair...


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 21, 2013)

The Orchid Boy said:


> Hangianum! And x4!!! No fair...



That's what caught my eye!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 21, 2013)

The Orchid Boy said:


> Hangianum! And x4!!! No fair...





Linus_Cello said:


> That's what caught my eye!



You can move to Canada!


----------



## Ryan Young (Nov 25, 2013)

I got them for a great price so i stockes up with what was available, then i can hopefully see some variation and one might have a good form. Fingers crossed, I've added about an inch and a half to the newest leafs so far so they seem happy.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 25, 2013)

You have Olivia. I know someone who wanted one of those years ago!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 26, 2013)

Weren't there some from California on eBay last week? Not pretty.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 26, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Weren't there some from California on eBay last week? Not pretty.


Most are not, but the exceptions are quite nice.


----------



## Ryan Young (Oct 28, 2014)

Updated list:

Paphiopedilum Species:
concolor
niveum
josianae (10)
godfroyae album (5)
venustum alba
vietnamese 
hangianum (x 4)

Hybrids:
Olivia
F. C. Puddle
Helvetia 
Gloria Naugle 
Wössner Kolarmi
Delrosi
Iona
Lynnleigh Koopowitz
Woluwense (2)
St Swithin 
Rolfei
Hung Shen Eagle 


Phragmipedium hybrids :
Jason fisher
Papa Frankie Quintal 
Sedinii

Cattleya Alliance 
Species:
purpurata striata 
coccinea
maxima
trianae (x 2)
gaskelliana alba (x 2)
Rhyncholaelia digbyana
Brassovola venosa
(intermedia? Bifoliate piece of grandmother's plant i haven't seen it in flower) 

Hybrids :

Bow bells
Chia Lin x Mongkol delight
Hwa Yuan Gold 'yk#2'
Jimeny Cricket 
Little stars
Orpetii (4n yellow) 
Morning glory
Wendy's valentine 
Banana split 
Orchidglades mildred rives x self


Cymbidium hybrid various (x3) 
Coelogyne mossiae

Neomoorea wallisii 

Bletilla striata coerulea (blue dragon) x2
Bletilla striata alba
Bletilla striata alba 'junpaku'

Dendrobium
kingianum
equitans

hybrids: 
nobile hybrids (x 2)
Enobi purple splash

Neofinetia falcata (pink) x2
Ascocentrum ampullaceum
Rhynchostylis gigantea alba
Cliesocentron gokusingii
Christiansonia vietnamica
Kingidium deliciosa
Phalaenopsis mariae
hieroglyphica 
various phal hybrids (x 7)

Masdevallia coccinea
Masdevallia uniflora
Masdevallia mejiana
masdevallia polysticta alba

Dracula gigas xanthina
Porroglossum muscosum



Miltonia hybrid (roezlii yellow) 
Miltonia candida
Oncidium ornithorhyncum
Miltonia hybrid

Bulbophyllum echinolabium
Bulbophyllum lobbii



Sent from my oneplus one


----------



## NYEric (Oct 28, 2014)

Not bad.


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 28, 2014)

Something for everyone in that list!


----------



## Lmpgs (Oct 29, 2014)

Keep growing your list!


----------



## slc (Oct 29, 2014)

You have your hands full! That's a nice variety. ^_^


----------



## Ryan Young (Jan 31, 2015)

Added :
Phalaenopsis Tiannong Glory 

Paphiopedilum philippinense alba
Paphiopedilum helenae alba
Paphiopedilum jackii

Zygonisia Cyanosure 'Blue Birds' 

Dendrobium hybrid


----------



## troy (Jan 31, 2015)

post some pictures!!


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 31, 2015)

Good additions. Amazing how the collection multiplies, no?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2015)

Good start!


----------



## Lmpgs (Feb 1, 2015)

Keep going! Nice additions.


----------



## Ryan Young (Feb 1, 2015)

troy said:


> post some pictures!!


Guess which paph?






Trying another cross this time between



unnamed (Chia Lin x Mongkol Delight) i have a feeling it's 3n if it takes this is the pod parent, and this little guy is the pollen donor



Orpetii (4n)


----------



## Ryan Young (Feb 1, 2015)

Pic of bench





Pic of under bench


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 1, 2015)

Interesting use of baskets. How long do they last?


----------



## Ryan Young (Feb 1, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> Interesting use of baskets. How long do they last?


They're made of pvc plastic woven "rope" so ideally many years +, as long as the sunlight doesn't degrade it too badly.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 2, 2015)

Ryan Young said:


> They're made of pvc plastic woven "rope" so ideally many years +, as long as the sunlight doesn't degrade it too badly.



Interesting! Fooled me -- I thought they looked like they were made of fiber. Thanks.


----------



## troy (Feb 2, 2015)

Excellent setup!!!! Alot of water!! WHERE ARE YOUR PAPHIOPEDILUMS? 5 PAPHS DOESN'T COUNT lol..


----------



## Ryan Young (Feb 3, 2015)

troy said:


> Excellent setup!!!! Alot of water!! WHERE ARE YOUR PAPHIOPEDILUMS? 5 PAPHS DOESN'T COUNT lol..


They're mostly in the left middle of top bench pic or middle of bottom pic under bench or dispersed throughout, the paphs in the basket in the bottom pic (front right) are only hangianums


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2015)

Wow! Great photos. Is that a greenhouse?


----------



## Paphman910 (Feb 4, 2015)

Nice collection. Where did you get bow bells?


----------



## Ryan Young (Feb 4, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Wow! Great photos. Is that a greenhouse?


Yup a rent bench space from a friend who also sells orchids!


----------



## Ryan Young (Feb 4, 2015)

Paphman910 said:


> Nice collection. Where did you get bow bells?


Got it from CR orchids (Dino) on a camping trip to Summerland.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Ryan Young (Mar 19, 2015)

Added:

Blc Ports of Paradise 'Emerald Isle'
Laelia anceps v. semi alba
C. Hybrid ( LC ann follis x broughtonia sanguinea aureum) 

Phaius tankerville alba

Cattleya Portia coerulea 

Laelia anceps alba


----------



## Ryan Young (Apr 23, 2015)

Added this guy from Peruflora!!




Phrag kovachii


----------



## Justin (Apr 23, 2015)

nice kovach! keep it WET!!!


----------



## hbathong (Apr 23, 2015)

You will open a nursery soon man. Nice collection with many varieties. What is the size of that Kovachii? 2 or 3?


----------



## Cat (Apr 23, 2015)

Very nice Phrag kovachii!


----------



## Ryan Young (Apr 23, 2015)

hbathong said:


> You will open a nursery soon man. Nice collection with many varieties. What is the size of that Kovachii? 2 or 3?



Hmm I'm not sure what you're referring to with size? It came through a secondary source. Plant labelled 5-2 on tag, leaf spread is around 19-20 inches across on old growth, and from the looks of it, a division. New leaves roughly 7" tall. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## hbathong (Apr 24, 2015)

I see. Kovachii from Peruflora has 3 sizes: 1, 2, 3. 3 is the biggest one, often 2-3 growths. Yours maybe at size 2, I guess.


----------



## Ryan Young (May 31, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Wow! Great photos. Is that a greenhouse?


Yes I rent some bench space from a friend who sells orchids.


----------

